# HELP! grinding noise when turning and braking



## lindsay_4 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi, I have an '05 X-Trail SE and after getting off the highway the other day (drove for about an hour) we heard a fairly loud grinding noise coming from the middle/back of the vehicle. We thought at first it could just be some ice in the wheel wells but I took it out today (+5 degrees) and the noise is actually worse. Our local dealership is closed for another 4 days so I can't take it in...The noise is worse when braking and turning corners but it's also there when accelerating. Does anyone have an idea of what the problem could be? Thanks!


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like it could be brake related, or a rear wheel bearing.
The XT is famous for problems with both. In my experience with wheel bearings, the noise will get louder when you turn one way or the other (depending on which side is bad). Hopefully it is something simple causing the grinding like ice build-up etc. The wheel bearings are roughly $120 at the dealer, and about a couple hours labour to install. Keep us posted.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

I had a similar problem a couple of years back, turned out it was the brake caliper seizing, went to take it to a brake specialist, they were to busy to look, during the half a mile from there to the stealers i seemed to lose nearly all braking. You should be able to tell with the heat coming of the disc's , warmed ur hand if u put it near it. Not a massive problem, but not so nice. I dunno if there is anywhere near u that does free brake checks like we have here, might be worth a look.


----------



## lindsay_4 (Dec 28, 2008)

I got the x-trail into our dealership this morning (turns out they're holiday hours sign was wrong!) and they said it was the brakes..it needed rear brake pads, re-machining the rear rotors and maintenance on the front brakes...a very expensive visit ($500). Thanks for the replies, much appreciated!


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

ouch, thats an expensive visit! after the stealers charged me parts cost for 4new pads when the changed my caliper i decided to not bother using them for brakes, exhaust and such. They said i needed new pads seeing as they had to change the one, fair enough, but as far as i was concerned i was told the pads were fine a little while before, and as it was an insured part that caused the work needing to be done, i didn't think i should have to pay. Unfortunatly i was in bed after an op when it needed to be picked up and despite me telling her not to pay anything, they conned my mum out of £40+

anyways, glad you got it sorted and ur safely driving again, i have heard the pads make a noise when they need replacing, perhaps this was the noise?


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

lindsay_4 said:


> I got the x-trail into our dealership this morning (turns out they're holiday hours sign was wrong!) and they said it was the brakes..it needed rear brake pads, re-machining the rear rotors and maintenance on the front brakes...a very expensive visit ($500). Thanks for the replies, much appreciated!


Glad you found the problem. How many km were on your XT? Is it the first time you had them replaced? I think regular preventive maintenance is the key with the XT rear brake system, especially if you are living in Canada with all the winter road grime.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Xtrailguy said:


> Glad you found the problem. How many km were on your XT? Is it the first time you had them replaced? I think regular preventive maintenance is the key with the XT rear brake system, especially if you are living in Canada with all the winter road grime.



FYI, I use a local auto part place in Hamilton called A&A auto. They charge $30 a piece for aftermarket rotors, and $28 for a pair of rear pads. ($50 a piece for fronts and 28 for a set of front pads). I haven't used these parts for the x-trail, but I did use them on my protege and they were pretty decent quality. Machining rotors are a waste of time these days.

(I also pulled the trigger on a 2006 LE tonight, so I will probably be trying out the brake parts eventually)


----------



## lindsay_4 (Dec 28, 2008)

only at 51000k and during the last service they told us the brakes were fine...


----------

